# Onkyo M588F & P558F F/S



## 3fish (Jul 12, 2009)

Couldn't resist sharing this find with this forum - hot deals didn't seem to do this listing justice...

ONKYO INTEGRA M 588F POWER AMP & P 388F PREAMPLIFIER WITH REMOTE M


----------

